# Cheap wind power source?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys how's it going. I'm looking for a cheap wind power source. Not looking for that massive fans. Some maybe to power a generator or radio...I looked on ebay couldn't find much


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do a search for vertical wind generators. I 've seen some small "paddle wheel" units but are vertical. As long as you're not looking for lots of power, they can be pretty small.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok awesome..ty


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You'll need a reliable source of wind.
How close are you to Washington DC? 
All kidding aside there are some good videos about making DIY wind mills on youtube.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a model that I think is called the 403. Its mounted to the top mast of my boat and probably has about a 3 ft span. It does a pretty good job of trickle charging my battery bank when there is about a 10 mile breeze or better. I don't think it produces power until the wind speeds hit 7 mph. While it doesn't produce huge amounts of power it does produce it 24/7 unlike solar arrays when generally only produce well about 6 hours a day. That's probably its biggest asset right there it works as long as there is wind night and day. I think I paid about 400-500 for it and it was pretty easy to install. If your use is light it might be able to keep up . I use it in conjunction with solar panels as well so that seems to work really well for me on my 37ft boat when I am out "blue water" sailing.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys..much appreciated....I live off the Jersey shore so I always have that ocean breeze..I think it would be ideal ..when sandy hit it was rough..house still intact...but no power 3 weeks


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Seneca, too much!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Most of those windmills don't operate in over 35-40 mile winds or last long if the blades cant be feathered to reduce RPM's. But if you often have 10-20 mile an hour breezes then it should prove pretty effective for you.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks all


----------

